# Super Seniors - (honor with your photos)



## GSD10

I am very grateful for the Senior section and all the people who come here to help each other out as we all transition from our lil pups turning into seniors







I thought it would be nice to start a picture thread in this section devoted our Super Seniors







...so post your favorite pictures of your seniors, post as often as you want










Here is Mas, he will be 11 years old April 19, he was 10 weeks old in this picture










Last summer, with his pals 










This is one of my favorites of him, taken just a couple of months ago










ps: our super-mod is going to sticky this so we will always have our lovelies to admire


----------



## daniella5574

*Re: Super Seniors (honor with your photos)*

What a very handsome guy!!!


----------



## GSDgirlAL

*Re: Super Seniors (honor with your photos)*

He is stunning!!


----------



## kelso

*Re: Super Seniors (honor with your photos)*

what a great idea for a thread and to sticky it as well








Super senior Mas has a super momma!!
I love those pictures









...hope to see all the pics of everyone's beloved seniors soon


----------



## arycrest

*Re: Super Seniors (honor with your photos)*

Love the idea!!! Mas sure grew into one handsome fellow!!! I also love that picture you mentioned is one of your favorites - BEAUTIFUL!!!

Hopefully I'll get off my apathy and take some pictures of the Senior Hooligans soon!!!


----------



## GSD10

*Re: Super Seniors (honor with your photos)*

Thanks everyone...I just adore him







He is still such monkey and has me laughing daily!



> Originally Posted By: Arycrest
> Hopefully I'll get off my apathy and take some pictures of the Senior Hooligans soon!!!
























Yah Yah Yah!


----------



## Guest

*Re: Super Seniors (honor with your photos)*

Here's my Odin. He just turned 7 February 23rd and is now officially a senior. Don't tell him though. He out mushes Frigga skijoring with ease!










Here he is as a silly pup at 5 months.


----------



## arycrest

*Re: Super Seniors (honor with your photos)*

* <span style="color: #3366FF">This is Ringer (AKA - Ringer-Dinger and Ding-Dong). He came into my life when he was about 10 weeks old, a gift from a friend. 

He'll be 13 on June 27, 2008

These pictures were taken on April 5, 2008 </span> *


----------



## arycrest

*Re: Super Seniors (honor with your photos)*

* <span style="color: #FF6666">This is Honey (AKA Bunny, Honey Bun and Bun Bun). I got her by default. A friend called and asked me to pick her up for him and he'd come down to pick her up that Friday. I called him back to find out what her name was going to be - no reply. Friday's came, and Friday's went, and despite numerous phone calls, I never heard from him again. Finally my friends who gave me Ringer gave her to me too.

She'll be 13 on June 27, 2008

These pictures were take April 5, 2008 </span> *


----------



## arycrest

*Re: Super Seniors (honor with your photos)*

* <span style="color: #3366FF">This is Kelly (AKA Kel and Kelly Belly). I got him as a house warming gift from his breeder when he was about 3 or 4 months old. He got his name because he was born green and his breeder kept calling him "Greenie". I finally told her she should call him Kelly, for the color Kelly Green and the name stuck.

Kelly will be 13 on January 12, 2009

This picture was taken on April 5, 2008. Sadly I've never been able to take a good picture of him by myself - it takes two people, one to take the picture and me to get his attention! </span> *


----------



## Scarlett

Here's my old gentleman Cody, he'll be 12 on April 24 and doing great. Lots of grey and fading on his face!










Here he was at 6.


----------



## Scarlett

*Re: Super Seniors (honor with your photos)*

Look at all these special old dogs, how I love the seniors!


----------



## kelso

*Re: Super Seniors (honor with your photos)*

I am loving all of the senior pictures! They are the BEST









The senior in our lives passed 11/06, but it was funny as the shirt I am wearing in this picture was an old shirt from my senior year in highschool and although you can't see what it said, it had the superman logo and said "SUPER SENIORS" on the front

So here is for our Super Senior, about 2 months before she left us, Meeka


----------



## Sue Smart

*Re: Super Seniors (honor with your photos)*









Layla is nine an a half.
















Layla as a youngster doing things she can only dream of now.


----------



## CampPappy

*Re: Super Seniors (honor with your photos)*

My Gretchen was 11 in February. She has DM and a lot of arthritis but is still getting around. We adopted her at 7mos old from the Humane Society. She had been starved and abused by a very large man. When I brought her home she absolutely HATED my husband, even though he had walked her at the shelter without any problem. She would try to bite him if he came too close to her and would run if she could. Needless to say we had our work cut out for us!! After months of socialization and only good things coming from that 'bad man'......she quickly became daddy's little girl. She loves him and I am definitely second banana! She's just turned out to be such a great girl.


----------



## Cathygirl

*Re: Super Seniors (honor with your photos)*

This is Jessie. She turned 10 on January 26. We have had her since she was 8 weeks old, and she has been very, very healthy. She runs and plays and really acts like a 2 year old.


----------



## shilohsmom

*Re: Super Seniors (honor with your photos)*

one of the best threads on line!!!! Thanks for the wonderful pictures... they are all so very special and so very beautiful!!


----------



## Fodder

*Re: Super Seniors (honor with your photos)*

Here's my Gia... shes only 8 (9 in August) but has been consistently aging this past year or so. I love this photo of her - She loves life just as much as this photo shows!


----------



## 3K9Mom

*Re: Super Seniors (honor with your photos)*

Seniors are the best, aren't they?









Edited to add: My senior isn't a GSD, but I just heard out of control barking and went into the other room, and there was my 2 year old GSD on his back, with Zamboni standing over him, barking like crazy at him. Yup. Seniors are the best. Don't try to push them around, no matter how little they may be or how elderly they get!


----------



## k9ma

*Re: Super Seniors (honor with your photos)*

Simon 5/08 - 10 years old





























Flashback - 4 years old










and when I got him @ 6 months


----------



## chruby

*Re: Super Seniors (honor with your photos)*

This is my rescue, King. He was found in a playground playing with some kids. Nobody claimed him so I took him. He is a wonderful dog. Wish I could have had him as a puppy.







Not sure of his age but am certain he would be considered a senior. He has always been good with all the foster dogs that have come and gone.
















[/img]


----------



## Heidigsd

*Re: Super Seniors (honor with your photos)*

I just love these pictures of all the wonderful seniors









Here is my sweet "Heidi Mouse" at thirteen years old
















[/img] 

She was eight years old in this picture








[/img] 

And here she is as a baby





















I can't believe this was thirteen years ago, where does the time go?








[/img] 

Michaela


----------



## halley05

*Re: Super Seniors (honor with your photos)*

But how lucky we are to have them so long.


----------



## jesmagmisty

*Re: Super Seniors (honor with your photos)*

Here is my Jesse taken two days ago. He will be 10 in September. To me he doesn't look like he's 9 1/2 years old.







[/img] 
He is one of the happiest, most loving dogs. He is the reason we fell in love with GSD's.







[/img] 
And he still has the puppy spring to his step and smile on his face.







[/img] 
He really is the heart and soul of our household.


----------



## kelso

*Re: Super Seniors (honor with your photos)*

Jesse is gorgeous! And no, he does not look 9.5 at all! What a handsome man


----------



## luvmygirl

*Re: Super Seniors (honor with your photos)*

This is a tremendous thread. Look at all our beautiful seniors. Hugs to all!


----------



## shilohsmom

*Re: Super Seniors (honor with your photos)*

I'm just loving this thread!!! Please keep the pics coming... they are just a joy to see.


----------



## kasbn

I posted a picture of my dog on the pictures forum, before I saw this thread. If ok, I would also like to post here to share with same.

This is my 12 year old boy, his name is Bear. He is my heart.


















He sometimes likes to spend his time, looking through the fence at the dogs next door. 
Kind of reminds of the child who has no one to play with, watching the other kids play.


----------



## GranvilleGSD

Here is our Shannon, she turned 12 on 2/16/08. She is a member of the GSDCA 13 Club. I think this picture was taken when she was 9, I don't have anything more recent uploaded on the computer. She has been a healthy dog, but recently (last 2 months or so) her arthritis has really been a problem for her.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Oh my gosh-how beautiful and special they all are. 

This is absolutely one of the best threads ever on this board. The pictures are great-but the love that you can hear in the posts-that just gets ya.


----------



## TMarie

Here is Jake. Pictures taken on his 10th Birthday a couple weeks ago.


----------



## GSD10

This certainly is one of my favorite picture threads going. Thanks to everyone who has been posting and sharing pictures of these magestic beauties, each and everyone of them









Here are some recent ones of Mas who turned 11 in April:


----------



## shilohsmom

They are stunning!!! I LOVE this thread!!


----------



## Scarlett

Here's Cody again on his 12th birthday in April. That basketball is almost as old as he is, he'll retrieve it as long as you'll throw it.


----------



## Sasha & Joy

Here's one of our girl Sasha, she will be 10 in November. She doesnt consider herself a senior, she still thinks she's a pup!!










We brought her home at 6 weeks.










We hope to find out tomorrow if we have been accepted to adopt a 5 -6 month old female GSD pup from our county kennel. We have to take Sasha to meet her. I'm so excited to be getting a new little one.


----------



## sunnygirl272

I'm hoping Jean pops in with Nina and Kramer pics, and also senior kitty pics!!!
(No such thing as too much Kramer!)


----------



## Skye'sMom

What an absolutely spectacular group of pictures. Is there any animal more beautiful or dignified than a senior GSD?

My girl is much too young to have a picture here - but I can't believe she is already almost 5.

I hope she has as happy and healthy life as the dogs shown here.


----------



## GSD10

Here is my Heinrich. He joins the family at 9 years old and is really a Super Senior


----------



## mkennels

*Wolf*

this is my mom's LC shepherd, she has had him since he was 4 mths old and he is now 15


----------



## acurajane

*Re: Wolf*

he is beautiful and looks great for that age.


----------



## kelso

To the new member of the GSD10 fam, super senior Heinrich







He is sure handsome!


----------



## ninhar

Sheba's first day with me - after I picked her up from the shelter. She was 4 and I was her 3rd home.










After grooming.










At 10.









Age 11. She still loves her ball.


----------



## kelso

She is just beautiful


----------



## IliamnasQuest

Here's some pictures of Trick from last month. She turned 12 in May and has been with me since she was eight weeks old, when she flew to Alaska from New Jersey to join my family. She has been the most incredible companion and I love her dearly. From the day I got her, Trick has been trustworthy off-leash and absolutely bonded to me. I remember the day I first saw her (a friend had picked her up at the airport the day before - she had been shipped with another pup) ... she came out of the pen and ran right to me, sat at my feet and looked up and barked at me as if to say "well, it's about TIME you got here!". 

She still tries to be a puppy and would chase toys all day if I let her (and then wouldn't be able to walk the next day!). In her mind she's still a year old. 



















Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------



## jesmagmisty

Here is Jesse once again on his BIG 10th birthday yesterday.







[/img] 
He's my big boy with a big heart!
Robbie







[/img]


----------



## ncgsdmom

Here is Indie....she is in her 13th year, best guess. I found her as a stray back in August of 1996, and she looked to be about a year old at that time. Put ad in paper, called AC, no one claimed her, so she was officially mine!!









She is still the Alpha, even though she has slowed down considerably with her arthritis. She just has to LOOK at one of the youngsters and they back away!







Goes to work with me everyday, and just hangs out and waits for an opportunity to bark at the UPS man. She is my baby.

Here are a few pics from the dog park today:

Looking at all the other dogs









Guarding her tennis ball (good for chewing, not chasing!)









Debating whether to steal Kimber's ball!


----------



## barbprzyby

Here's Naomi who was born at Hollabird Kennels in Randolf, NJ. She has been with us since 9 weeks old, and hopefully will make it to be 14 on December 28th! She grew to way over standard. She is a piece of work- very vocal and expressive.

With my daughter, Em the "picture taker"


----------



## ninhar

Wow, that first picture of Naomi looks just like my Sheba. I pulled her from the Perth Amboy shelter when she was 4.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

This is Max. I think he is close to 10. He has been with us since July 2000 and our vet thought he was at least a year, possibly 18 months old at the time. He had been a stray picked up by ACO and unclaimed. 

This picture was taken in August 2007 and is one of my faves.


----------



## LisaT

Kathy, that really is a stunning picture!!

Here is my Indy -- her DNA showed a remnant of GSD in her









I know that she is a senior when I had to buy her a sweater to wear in the cold part of the house. She is *not* a foo-foo girl, but it was the only sweater in an XL that they had. I actually think it suits her







She is 33 lbs, about 11 1/2 years old.


----------



## krazy_kilum

Here are a couple of pictures of Kilum who will be 11 on February 22nd. We visited family in Michigan during the holidays. We call Arizona home so the snow was a real treat!!


----------



## kelso

> Originally Posted By: GSD10I am very grateful for the Senior section and all the people who come here to help each other out as we all transition from our lil pups turning into seniors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it would be nice to start a picture thread in this section devoted our Super Seniors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...so post your favorite pictures of your seniors, post as often as you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Mas, he will be 11 years old April 19, he was 10 weeks old in this picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last summer, with his pals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of my favorites of him, taken just a couple of months ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps: our super-mod is going to sticky this so we will always have our lovelies to admire


Happy happy 12th Birthday Mas! It is April 19th! We must have some birthday pics Ruby! With Heinrich as well







Cannot believe how time flies


----------



## Woodreb

Here's my girl Rica. She turned 12 last November.


----------



## ddcha

*Re: Super Seniors (honor with your photos)*

Our Baron is 12 years old today !! I don't know where the years have gone. It seemed like one day he was running fast as the wind and I turned around and he was old. He did seem to go down overnight. One day in January, all of a sudden, he couldn't walk very well so we took him in to get some xrays. The vet told us he has degenerative disc disease. It seems like there is a rash of this horrible disease on the forum at this time. We have been giving him supplements for years so we are continuing these at a higher dosage and Rimadyl and taking him on several short walks each day.
So far he is not getting any worse but we hold our breath each day when we wake up. So we celebrated his 12 birthday with an extra hug and kiss (and cool whip pie)and look forward to the time we all have left together.He is a very special boy and we love him so much!!








At his prime: 7 years old








Today:12 years old


----------



## ninhar

*Re: Super Seniors (honor with your photos)*

Happy Birthday Baron! He is so handsome!


----------



## amurphy

*Re: Super Seniors (honor with your photos)*











Shannon is 12, based on what the vet said when we adopted her 7 (?!?!?!) years ago...She has a little trouble getting up the stairs once in a while, and I think she's getting cataracts. 


Andy


----------



## APBTLove

*Re: Super Seniors (honor with your photos)*

Mo, 16 years old. 









Dutch, 14


----------



## scrunk

*Re: Super Seniors (honor with your photos)*

This my beloved Bronco just last weekend. He is 10 1/2 years old now and still a spunky boy!


----------



## elisabeth_00117

*Re: Super Seniors (honor with your photos)*










Here is my beautiful 12 year old girl, Beau.


----------



## Scarlett

Cody's 13th Birthday Party April 24.


----------



## PipiK

*Re: Super Seniors (honor with your photos)*

My three "old" girls, hanging out with each other










Back to front:

Amy (Black Lab), 13 yrs old
Samantha (GSD), 13 1/2 yrs old
Sarge (GSD) 12 yrs old

All at the Bridge now

They were good girls and very brave.


----------



## lrodptl

*Re: Super Seniors (honor with your photos)*

Shaeffer-10 years old and wanting more.


----------



## LJsMom

*Re: Super Seniors (honor with your photos)*

May Shaeffer have many, many, many more!


----------



## lrodptl

*Re: Super Seniors (honor with your photos)*



> Originally Posted By: LJsMomMay Shaeffer have many, many, many more!


Thanks,he's been the perfect pet,people friendly,dog friendly,respectful of boundaries,quiet and a little aloof. These things have really been very noticeable as we adjust to our new 13 week old pup. Great role model for the baby.


----------



## Cathygirl

*Re: Super Seniors (honor with your photos)*

This is Jessie, who will be 12 on January 26th. She is very healthy, really never been sick a day in her life and we have had her since she was 8 weeks old. She is so sweet and loving and a really, really good girl.


----------



## GSD10

*Re: Super Seniors (honor with your photos)*

Love all these great seniors and I am so happy to see that people continue to keep this thread alive







to all Seniors and the people to love them!!

Cathy is that picture of your Jessie girl from this year? She sure does snow shots well


----------



## Cathygirl

*Re: Super Seniors (honor with your photos)*

Thanks, yes I took it just a few day ago.


----------



## SuzyE

*Re: Super Seniors (honor with your photos)*

I love seniors! what is up w photobucket? I have to figure out how to post pics! I have so many pics of Paige! she is insane at 11!


----------



## ShatteringGlass

*Re: Super Seniors (honor with your photos)*

Sydney the Super "Spotty" Senior @ 11 years old...









teachin the youngins' how to respect their elders...


----------



## LJsMom

*Re: Super Seniors (honor with your photos)*

I met Sydney last fall and she sure does not act like a senior! She's awesome!


----------



## JenM66

*Re: Super Seniors (honor with your photos)*

I love to check in here. These seniors certainly can teach us a thing or two about life and love. Simply wonderful.....


----------



## Randall

*Re: Super Seniors (honor with your photos)*

This is my Boy Randall who turned 7 in Nov, he just had his Senior wellness check yesterday and everything is awesome!! I am so blessed to have him...


----------



## Amaruq

*Re: Super Seniors (honor with your photos)*

Taken today. Lakota at 13+ years with her baby blue. Still worried about her cyst. Even though it is HUGE it doesn't seem to bother her.










Chimo also taken today at 12+. Almost one of my favorite poses of him and he does it frequently. He has a HUGE hot spot on his leg and I can't get it wrapped. <sigh>


----------



## arycrest

*Re: Super Seniors (honor with your photos)*

This is Mac licking his chops. He's 9-1/2 years old. He's slowing down some but still active, loves to trot around with his CUZ or JOLLY BALL!


----------



## Scarlett

*Happy Birthday*

This is Cody on his 14th birthday April 24. Still loves his ball!


----------



## mcgwnlynn

*I enjoy ALL of the Seniors you all have shared !! When I get my 501c3, SENIORS IT IS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Zeusismydog

Well I have 2 seniors. Zeus is 10y 4months but the Super Senior (don't dare call her a senior) is Missy (our cat) at 16. 








This is my fav pic of Zeus. What can I say about Zeus? He has been with me since he was a young puppy. We have been through some hard times and he has always watched my back. He is love. He is compassion. He is my heart. He has saved my life and is a part of my soul. If I am lucky he will be with me for another 10 years. 










I sure love them! Missy has been with me my entire single life. I got her right after I got divorced and she has been with me during the hardest times of my life. I have had her since she was a a few weeks old. Someone dumped her and her brother (my mom has him) at a lumber yard and we took them in and hand fed them. She was responsible for teaching Zeus to fear (and rightly so) cats. Hopefully she will be around for another 10 years .


----------



## Trina

I love that picture of Zeus. His expression is so enigmatic and contemplative like he's pondering life's great mysteries (although for all I know he's just staring at a bug!)

Missy certainly looks comfortable!


----------



## arycrest

I took this picture of Mac a few days ago ... he's 10 years 8 months old. I know I just posted one recently, but this is one of the best pictures I've ever gotten of him so I wanted to share it.


----------



## Konotashi

Sania, 13 (approximately) year old lab. 









Waiting for me to throw her ball.









Impatiently waiting for me to pry the ball out of Ozzy's mouth. lol









Fun day at the park.  (Aiden was grumpy because he had to wear a leash). Haha.









Shelbye, my mom's little mini schnauzer/pit bull. She's 14 years old and looks like a grumpy old bear. Haha. Favorite pass-time: licking the couch. 









And Schatzi, Mom's mini schnauzer. (Shelbye's mom). She went in for her senior wellness check last week, and the vet said she's A-Ok, just blind (she can see shadows), and almost deaf. Her head is half shaved in this pic, because at the time, she had a little cut on her head that got infected and the vet shaved her head. lol


----------



## GSDMUM

My Frisco is 11yrs 3 months old. The two dogs together are Brandy ( who passed at 12.5yrs last year) and Frisco.


----------



## SuperSable

I really enjoyed all of your pics of your beloved senior pals.


----------



## Jax08

Not a GSD but Banshee, 13 years, 3 months...and continuing to amaze my vet. :wub:


----------



## angelas

I've got one of Shania last March at 12 years old.


Caption: "I may not have been around in the '80s but I can rock their hair. Now where's my cookie for being awesome!"


----------



## hologrammoth

My 10 year old Della dog :wub:


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

These are great!!!!


----------



## shepherdmom

This is my almost 11 yr old Buddy who scared the heck out of me a couple of days ago. He is feeling better today. Thank goodness!


----------



## Apoolutz

Niko 10 1/2


----------



## MichelleMc

My boy methos who is 14 (gsd)
methos and our new gs pup
Methos and our puggle
Layla the husky (12y)
Magic the aussie mix (10y)
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Magwart

Here's a picture of my beloved old Simon. 

A friend let him be her "spokes-dog" for spreading the word about the plight of older dogs in shelters on Facebook:


----------



## demonboy

Really nice picture and great spokesdog.


----------



## arycrest

*HAPPY 11th BIRTHDAY DEAR SLIDER!!!*

*UKC Ch. Caretti-Jerrwen's Slider*


----------



## holland

I love this thread-will add Anja's pic to it


----------



## holland

IMG_0492

Anja not sure if this will post


----------



## Bridget

[/IMG]









This is my Heidi. She is 12 and the love of my life.


----------



## melissa3484

This is Sadie, 11 years old. Still great at acting and manipulating!


----------



## Bridget

Oh my gosh, Sadie is so cute!


----------



## honeysdad

"Greta" - a few lumps and bumps, but still going strong at 12 years and 9 months.


----------



## ElizabethM

What lovely dog's for sure...


----------



## [email protected]

my old boy fritz 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## astrovan2487

Here is my dog Shasta (aka Pasta) She turned 14 last Feb., got her as a rescue when she was about 5.


----------



## Tina D.

What a fantastic thread!!! :wub:


----------



## Bridget

OMG Shasta is so cute! Just look at that little old face, love it. Fritz is adorable too! Love the seniors.


----------



## ken k

Max turned 9 this past May, he did grow into his ears, first day home, I am his 3rd owner, he was 4 months, nobody wanted him because he didn't have papers

Heidi will be 8 years this aug, she was found at a flea market in Ohio, for sale with her brothers, I rescued her because she was extremely fearful at 4 months, she needed a forever home, her first day here, looking for water, I found her in the sink, I knew she was a smart one

they both love their new van, I think Max prefers the leather over the cloth seats


----------



## ken k

astrovan2487 said:


> Here is my dog Shasta (aka Pasta) She turned 14 last Feb., got her as a rescue when she was about 5.


hey, I seen this pic on astrosafari.com, you a member?


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Such handsome and pretty seniors. Love the picture of Shasta on her seat ,very elegant. 

Great pictures if Heidi and Max.They are look ready to go. Wishing everybody a great summer.


----------



## astrovan2487

Yep I'm a member on AstroSafari, I've been on there for a long time, my screen name is MD/Astro\CL. You have an Astro/Safari van too?


----------



## scout172

What pretty and handsome seniors. :gsdhead:


----------



## ken k

astrovan2487 said:


> Yep I'm a member on AstroSafari, I've been on there for a long time, my screen name is MD/Astro\CL. You have an Astro/Safari van too?


been there couple years, kenk, have an astro and a safari


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Super Seniors ,here's our three:

1.Lucky in the fall 

2. Thunder being camera shy

3. The girls on our moving day

4. All three together for a picture of calm

5&6. Chevy w/ her Christmas stocking.


----------



## misslesleedavis1

Seniors always bring tears to my eyes, 
They are so very special and truly precious. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## arycrest

*SLIDER on his 12th Birthday!
September 11, 2014 
UKC Ch Caretti-Jerrwens Slider*


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Happy Belated 12th Birthday Slider.Very handsome.


----------



## arycrest

*BRUISER
Arycrest Grand Slam 
This was taken on May 5, 2014 Bruiser's 9th birthday*


----------



## Dux Benny

Hello all I am new to this site. Finding good advise and info so far. I have an 11 yr old male with DM it is a very sad disease, but I will make sure his life is quality until his time comes.


----------



## Dux Benny

I forgot to mention his name is Dux.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Dux is a handsomefellow . Welcome to you both.

Arycrest : Just wanted to tell you how handsome Slider is.


----------



## arycrest

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Happy Belated 12th Birthday Slider.Very handsome.





Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> ...
> 
> Arycrest : Just wanted to tell you how handsome Slider is.


:hugs: Mom ... Slider and I want to say THANK YOU VERY MUCH for the kind words!!! :gsdbeggin:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

arycrest said:


> :hugs: Mom ... Slider and I want to say THANK YOU VERY MUCH for the kind words!!! :gsdbeggin:


I also wanted to add Bruiser to my list of handsome seniors.


----------



## holland

my senior Anja
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...728293.-2207520000.1413135462.&type=3&theater


----------



## Heracles

I think we are losing our beloved Hercules.. He is not doing well. I'm crashing the floor trying to sleep besides him.. He's so out of it


----------



## Hineni7

I am so sorry!!! It is terribly hard to watch a loved one slowly lose their grip on life... My heart goes out to you.. Give Hercales a kiss and a pat for me; a loyal friend deserves any love and acknowledgements he can get


----------



## astrovan2487

We finally got some decent snow yesterday…Shasta played in it for awhile and loved it at first but it got a little too deep for her later in the day.


----------



## AniasGSDs

*They Don't Know They're Seniors!*

Hello Everyone,

Gretchen just turned 11 and Rorie is 10.5, but don't tell them that!!!

They love to play and run in the snow. These are from a couple of weeks ago.




















Chasing an 18 month-old GDS/Husky mix










Playing with Mommy


----------



## astrovan2487

Shasta had some fun running around in corn fields today…We need more senior pics on here!


----------



## JayOdo

Maggie just turned 16 last week, and couldn't wait until after the picture was taken to start eating her cake....


----------



## astrovan2487

Happy Birthday Maggie! I bet she enjoyed her cake. Is she doing any better?


----------



## JayOdo

Thank you for asking, but no, everything is still pretty much the same. She seems happy and comfortable, but often has multiple accidents in house each day. But, at 16 years old, I'll deal with that. It sure beats the alternative.

And since this thread is for pictures, here is one more....


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Happy belated 16th Birthday Maggie. Love your Christmas picture. Have a great holiday beautiful girl.


----------

